# Free Cigars!!!



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Now that i have your attn. i have bad news....They are thompsons....
These thompsons are headed for the trash can, but i could not in good consience trash them before seeing if someone wanted them (for whatever reasonu )
So if you want them, lemme know and you can have 'em
If by some strange chance more than 1 person wants them, i'll split em up between you.
there are 37-40 of them.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

Is there any way I can get like 15 or so for my roomate? That way when I want to smoke my good smokes he wont have to bum one off me.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

:r :r I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## tetraplegic (Jan 15, 2006)

i'll take a few for introducing moochers too... whatever you've got left after the first two guys, i guess.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hehehe, I was thinking they would be handy to give to the neighbor across that keeps bumming mine.  Are they that bad?


Stacey


----------



## joecrouton (Dec 11, 2005)

I wouldn't mind a few to (a) taste the excellence and (b) condemn other to the same


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

ok, i got five people that want them. I had no idea i could get rid of em that easily. 
so thats 7.8 each.

stogiefanatic,joecrouton and warhorse pm me with address and i'll get them out in a few days.

ive got some more in a jar humi somewhere.....somewhere being the operative word....they were the right RH, so i sealed em up and now they are MIA since i moved recently. if i find them i'll divide them up and send them on to yall too.

David


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

Almost as mean as the time I gave away all the cigars that were left over from my wedding. Wonder what that lucky winner did with 56 Swisher Sweets


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

I hate to say this, but I think I'd like to be a glutton for punishment. If you could send me some (just a few, I don't think I can take that many), I'd be very greatful. I truly want to try how horrible these things are.

...

I'm a sick, sick man...


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

You know you could be banned for poisoning fellow gorillas. J/K


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

opusxox said:


> You know you could be banned for poisoning fellow gorillas. J/K


 I put it all up front. Said they were being thrown in the trash, and put the lil u symbol up. They had fair warning. At least I did not send them out with cremosas and call it a face off:r


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks Shaggy17sc.

And he aint poisoning BOTL's he is helping me fend off a neighbor 


And gags I gave a RG bump for Thompsons :hn :w 


Stacey


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Alright peoples, better late than never? I hope yall are not too mad, all i did was postpone your life for a little while, keeping those thompsons away from you.
I have dc #s for ya

Warhorse 03050830000328014579
Stogifanatic182 03050830000328014562
Joecrouton 03050830000328014531
Rugger 03050830000328014548
Tetrapalegic 03050830000328014876

like i said, sorry it took so long. Please post and let me know they arrived intact.
David


----------



## diet069 (Sep 17, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> Hehehe, I was thinking they would be handy to give to the neighbor across that keeps bumming mine.  Are they that bad?
> 
> Stacey


i did this exact same thing. I took Thompson up on a cheap desktop humidor and 25 of their best _Perro Cohetes_ ($29 bucks and they threw in a cheap POS torch lighter)

23 of the cigars found their way to my mooching buddies. I just had to try a couple (mainly to convince my buddies to smoke the rest and to prove to myself they were terrible).

P.S. Humidor works great.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Shaggy17sc said:


> Alright peoples, better late than never? I hope yall are not too mad, all i did was postpone your life for a little while, keeping those thompsons away from you.
> I have dc #s for ya
> 
> Warhorse 03050830000328014579
> ...


TOXIC WASTE EN ROUTE!!!!!!!!!! u


----------



## tadams17 (Nov 23, 2005)

:w Any chance you have any of those nasty Gurkhas, or Graycliffsu laying around I'll take whatever you have...I know I'm stooping awful low here but I dont want you guys to have to smoke those cheap nasty tasting things.  

HeHe Just Kidding...

You guys enjoy those Thompsons!:w


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

diet069 said:


> i did this exact same thing. I took Thompson up on a cheap desktop humidor and 25 of their best _Perro Cohetes_ ($29 bucks and they threw in a cheap POS torch lighter)
> 
> 23 of the cigars found their way to my mooching buddies. I just had to try a couple (mainly to convince my buddies to smoke the rest and to prove to myself they were terrible).
> 
> P.S. Humidor works great.


diddo, my roomate wont care about the smokes he will be so happy to get them because he doesnt know the difference... yet. Thanks again!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks David. I'll let ya know when they arrive.


Stacey


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Stogiefanatic182 said:


> diddo, my roomate wont care about the smokes he will be so happy to get them because *he doesnt know the difference... yet*. Thanks again!


I should have smoked them all when i was in the same boat. once you go past thompsons, you can never go back.lol


----------



## billysglitch (Jun 23, 2005)

I have poker games at the house every so often and one of the guys always brings Thompsons to smoke... Even after offering him a decent Hemingway he stays with the Thompson, it drives me nuts. I make him sit at the far end of the table


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

received the cigars today, my roomate was very happy. Thanks again!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I got them in over the weekend and completely forgot to post I had them.

< Slaps self >

Thanks again David. I'll let yall know how the neighbor likes them 

Stacey


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

ok, got Stogifanatic and Warhorse that got theirs. Rest of yall let me know when they get there.

I cant belive im getting POSITIVE RG for thompsons...:r


----------



## rugger (Oct 2, 2005)

Shaggy,

I got mine last week - I was out of town and just now getting around to posting a thank you! You made a couple of guys at work very happy!!!!! Thanks again

Rugger


----------



## joecrouton (Dec 11, 2005)

I received mine as well. these will go out to those that can't appreciate a decent smoke. Thanks much.


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Glad they all arived safe, just wish i could say enjoy em...


----------

